# Where to find a birthing/fertility goddess statue??



## JeanetteL (Feb 28, 2002)

I am wondering if anyone knows where I might look for some sort of birthing/fertility goddess statue, something that would be a focal point during birth, preferablly something smaller that I could hold on my hand, or place on a sort of birth alter.....


----------



## kindred_spirit (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.ritualmagick.net/statues.html

is this what you mean?


----------



## ldsapmom (Apr 8, 2002)

I have both of these:

http://www.veniceclay.com/earthmothers.html

I like the little one best, but I enjoy them both.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

If you want to look at/heft them before buying (as opposed to buying online, I mean) try your local feminist bookstore. They often have a section of gifts and art. I used to work at one and we carried a number of little statues and pendants of goddesses and women and mothers.

HTH!
~nick


----------



## JeanetteL (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks Mamas!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

There are some here:
http://www.birthwithsol.com/bellpine.html


----------

